# Pecteilis susannae culture and friend



## paphioboy (Jan 15, 2012)

Has anyone on this forum managed to bloom Pecteilis susannae successfully without artificial fire/smoke treatment? I know Brian Monk has and someone else (Uri or Brett?). I have tried growing it in various regimes, full sun, shade, loads of fertiliser, dormant treatment but no flowers. I am told that it can re-bloom without the fire treatment. It attempted to spike once, but the spike was attacked by insects. I have had this plant for 4 years. Originally 2 tubers, it has doubles in number every year and now I have 8 (6 in the pot shown below, 2 in another pot). Pot is 40cm across for size reference.







Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 15, 2012)

And a related friend going to bloom soon (hopefully)  Purchased as susannae from a different source but the leaves look different. Maybe habenaria myriotricha/medusae.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry Li, I can't help!!! I got a bulb from Thanasis some time ago, potted it; it grew leaves but then ..decayed  ! Jean


----------



## Marc (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm purely speculating here but wouldn't the fire treatment release a big ammount of Pottash ( the K in fertilizer ) on top of the substrate? So maybe it's possible to produce a similar effect by spiking with Pottash during a specific growth fase of the plant?


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 15, 2012)

Marc said:


> I'm purely speculating here but wouldn't the fire treatment release a big ammount of Pottash ( the K in fertilizer ) on top of the substrate? So maybe it's possible to produce a similar effect by spiking with Pottash during a specific growth fase of the plant?



Hmm.... That may be the reason. But I think the fire requirement in the germination (seed scarification) and flowering of other non-orchid fire-resistant species is to do with the chemicals in smoke and not so much the sole requirement of potash alone. Not sure how this differs in susannae, but I have been spraying with a low N fert.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2012)

if it needs fire to make smoke to release ethylene, then you could treat it like australian terrestrials that get cut pieces of fruit or banana skin in a paper bag while dormant. if they need the chemicals other than ethylene from smoke, I don't know other than use a barbecuing thing called 'liquid smoke'


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks, Charles. With the Aussie terrestrials, banana skin is used to wake them up from dormancy, but not sure if it promotes flowering. I might try this and see.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice growths though..  Maybe when they flower you'll get 8 spikes!


----------



## s1214215 (Jan 16, 2012)

I only had the plants for two years in Thailand and didnt do anything special. Maybe the third year would have been a dud.

Some growers of terrestrials in Australia use clay pots and make a fire of leaves and twigs on top of the soil and let it burn down. Not a huge fire mind you. Just a small one.

I have about 200 tubers in flasks here in Australia now, so lets see how I go in the future.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Brett. What medium did you use for them in Thailand? I am told this species grows in most types of soil.


----------



## s1214215 (Jan 16, 2012)

It was just a porous soil that held some moisture without remaining wet. Nothing special. I have seen them growing in lots of different soils.

Brett


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## quietaustralian (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't have any experience with these but I have made smoke water and smoked perlite for use with Australian native seed. Smoked perlite is the easiest to make. You can buy smoke paper from South Africa or the link below in Australia but It will be easier to smoke some soil or sand over a smoky fire.
http://www.nindethana.net.au/Growing-Tips/Treatments.
Mick


----------

